# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Dieet;fruit en groenten naar hartelust - Artikel

## Agnes574

> Dieet: fruit en groenten naar hartenlust!
> De effectiviteit van een dieet lijkt niet alleen afhankelijk te zijn van een beperking van vetstoffen. Meer fruit en groenten eten is een strategie die blijkbaar tot betere resultaten leidt dan een dieet zonder vetstoffen. 
> 
> Over de effectiviteit van diëten zijn de mensen het dikwijls niet eens en, uitgezonderd gevaarlijke diëten, is het ook heel moeilijk om vast te stellen welke diëten op lange termijn tot de beste resultaten leiden.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Petra717

> Uiteindelijk blijkt dat de vrouwen die een dieet volgen op basis van veel fruit en groenten meer eten, minder honger hebben en toch meer gewicht verliezen


Hier herken ik me zelf heel erg in.... Voordat ik ik met AD begon at ik veel groente en fruit. Voor me medicatie moest ik aangkomen, ik at dus extra, maar kwam geen gram aan, integendeel, ik viel juist af. Op het moment probeer ik gezond te eten, maar het schiet er af en toe wel bij in. Daarnaast eet ik ook veel minder.... heb meer honger en kom meer aan. maarjah AD kan ook meespelen...

Goed artikel, Agnes!!!

Knuffel
petra

----------

